# One of my cat's nose is raw and starting to get eaten away



## ChrisR (May 12, 2008)

About 4-5 days ago, I noticed the bottom of one of my cats noses was starting to get red and eat up. I've been dabbing peroxide on it since then and it still spread to the top of her nose. Now it seems to be scabbing up, so I'm hoping it's starting to heal. He is a 6 year old indoor cat (named Coconut) that just had his first vet visit 2 weeks ago to get all his shots and he's going to get neutered this friday.

I had planned to just keep an eye on it to see if it spread past his nose and try to wait until his vet appointment Friday, but this morning I noticed my other cat (Junior), also an indoor cat at 7 years old, starting to show the same redness at the bottom of his nose. 

Could Coconut have cought something at the vet? This started happening a little over a week after his vet visit and since Junior has picked it up, it's obviously contagious. Has anyone else had an issue like this, if so, any tips on how to manage it? 

I plan to make an appointment for coconut this week before his friday visit, but wanted to see if anyone else had a similar experience.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It may not be anything contagious. It may just be chapping from the dry winter air. In any event, do NOT use peroxide on it. Peroxide is drying and abrasive on skin. Instead, dab the spot with vaseline several times a day. That will help keep the nose moist and aid healing.

Laurie


----------



## ChrisR (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I didn't realize peroxide was a bad thing to use. I'll try putting some Vaseline on it and see if that helps. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Peroxide is only 'bad' because it destroys healthy tissue while it is killing the 'germs', too. Its' use must be weighed against the damaged tissue and the benefits of removing the germs. Most (horse) vets prefer to use a diluted iodine solution to clean wounds or they use a product called nolvasan chlorhexadine.

You can always give your vet a call to let them know what is going on and ask what you should do until your appointment.
h


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I would not use either iodine or nolvasan on a cat's nose where the product is almost certain to be licked off and ingested. Stick with Vaseline unless the vet directs otherwise.

Laurie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

laurief said:


> I would not use either iodine or nolvasan on a cat's nose where the product is almost certain to be licked off and ingested. Stick with Vaseline unless the vet directs otherwise.


Whew! Thank God for you! I hadn't thought about kitties licking everything off.  My only experience with cleaning wounds has been on horses, not kitties. Thanks for pointing that out so we (I) don't accidentally harm any kitties.


----------



## ChrisR (May 12, 2008)

I went to the vet today and they gave me some blue stuff that dilutes in water. I'm supposed to clean their noses twice a day. They also gave me some amoxicillin. He had no idea what could be causing this but he took some swabs to check for ringworm and any other fungal infections. I'll get the results of that test wednesday hopefully.

The vet told me the same thing about peroxide, hopefully the stuff he gave me will help prevent the issue from getting worse on Junior and help coconut to heal, it hurts to see both cats like this.

Thanks for the responses


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope Jr and Coco heal quickly. The "blue stuff" sounds like it could be nolvasan, that stuff _is_ blue.

I know we hate to see them uncomfortable. I always feel so much better after they've healed and don't need me to keep poking/prodding when it hurts. Tell yourself (and them) when you treat them, that you know it is uncomfortable but you have to do it so they get better. This helps in two ways: It lets your kitty know you need to do this, and by speaking this out loud, it reinforces to YOU that you need to do this so they get better.

The hardest part about treating our cats is doing something unpleasant to them.
h


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

When I went to nursing school years ago, hydrogen peroxide was considered awesome.
Now they have recognized that it kills the top layer of cells that form the scab. It is considered acceptable to dilute the hydrogen peroxide with water, 50-50.


----------



## ChrisR (May 12, 2008)

> This helps in two ways: It lets your kitty know you need to do this, and by speaking this out loud, it reinforces to YOU that you need to do this so they get better.


Yea it amazes me how just talkin to my cats can calm them down when I gotta give'em medicine or if the vet needs to do somethin. It definitely makes me feel a bit nerdy, but it does help


----------

